# Rawtenstall/Burnely area, UK?



## Cassius_the_Elf (Apr 27, 2004)

Old group seeks new blood in the Rawtenstall Burnley area of Lancashire in the UK.

We play pretty much exclusively FR D&D v3.5 and a bit of Cthulhu, there are four of us and we are all about the 30 ish mark. It's a red wine and crisps kind of game and we play every Wednesday 8 til late (although we could switch days if that was a big problem.)

Anyone near enough to give us a go?

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## LicheHazel (May 30, 2004)

Cassius_the_Elf said:
			
		

> Old group seeks new blood in the Rawtenstall Burnley area of Lancashire in the UK.
> 
> We play pretty much exclusively FR D&D v3.5 and a bit of Cthulhu, there are four of us and we are all about the 30 ish mark. It's a red wine and crisps kind of game and we play every Wednesday 8 til late (although we could switch days if that was a big problem.)
> 
> ...




Hi Matie, Couldn't PM you so I have had to reply here, like yourselves we have a regular group in Burnley, were also trying to establish a club over here (we have enough players to start one) drop me an email and we'll natter more.

LicheHazel
  AKA Martin Hazel
lichehazel@ravenloft.co.uk
http://www.ravenloft.co.uk


----------

